# Wie lerne ich Java in einer Woche?



## javafish (29. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

kann man mit dem Buch Java mit Eclipse die Grundlagen von Java in einer Woche lernen?
Hat sonst jemand eine Idee?


----------



## ARadauer (29. Jan 2009)

ja kann man definitv, wenn man sich rein hängt. 

man kann dann die sprache und kann kleinere projekte lösen...


----------



## Gast (29. Jan 2009)

Ich tippe mal dreist, dass es mit der kommenden Klausurenzeit zu tun hat =)

Die Grundlagen sollte man innerhalb einer Woche in den Kopf bekommen, aber die Aufgaben in der Klausur sind normalerweise eine Nummer schwerer.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Jan 2009)

für deine Hausaufgabe gibts kaum mehr als 2 Tage zu lesen,
verstehen wäre da schon wichtiger


----------



## ARadauer (30. Jan 2009)

> aber die Aufgaben in der Klausur sind normalerweise eine Nummer schwerer.


Kommt auch auf die Hochschule drauf an.... Einfache Vererbungen und bin bisschen Array Sortieren, kann schon sein, dass es bei manchen im ersten Semester nicht schwerer wird...


----------



## The_S (30. Jan 2009)

Wer keine Ahnung von programmieren hat, und sich ein Buch mit allen Java-Facetten in einer Woche reinzieht, bei dem kannste nicht erwarten, dass er Arrays sortieren und sinnvoll vererben kann  .


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2009)

Die insel ist definitiv in einer woche durcharbeitbar und da bleibt dann schon auch eine menge hängen.
Kleiner tipp: du weisst bestimmt schon länger, dass da eine klausur auf dich zu kommt


----------



## Gast2 (31. Jan 2009)

klar kannst dich auch ein video reinziehen www.video2brain.com/de/products-10.htm...
keine ahnung obs hilft, aber achte auf die lieferzeit


----------



## huhny (31. Jan 2009)

Die Insel ist zum Einstieg aber nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen finde ich... (ansonsten ein super Buch!)


----------



## Gast (8. Feb 2009)

Java in einer Woche geht überhaupt nicht für einen Programmieranfänger...
jeder der etwas anderes behauptet ist wirklich dumm.

Java in 2 - 4 Wochen für einen C# oder Cpp Profi ist kein Problem...
Zumal Java nur eine Teilmenge der Konzepte beherrscht von Cpp.


----------

